# Basic meth cook method.What do you think?



## commonfactors (Apr 21, 2022)

What you will need;
Lye, Muriatic acid, Diethyl ether, Pseudoephedrine, Distilled water, Red phosphorous, Flask, Iodine, HCl acid, Toluene, HCl gas, Sodium bisulfate, Glass eye dropper, Glass quart, A knife, Meatloaf dish (yes, the bread), Rubber gloves, gas mask, Filter paper, Measuring cup, Measuring spoon

Extracting Ether:
Take the Diethyl ether and fill it with halfway with water, shake it for a good 5 minutes and then leave it in a safe area for a while. Tap the sides of the bottle and discard the bottom layer (top layer is your ether) Clean it thoroughly and do it again till you gain 1.5 oz of ether. Freeze it because ether is really stinky

Extracting Ephedrine:
You can buy it as a medicine or you can extract it from ephedra genus plants

Starting:
Pour 1/8 teaspoon of Lye crystal inside the ephedrine (Pseudoephedrine) and shake it. This gives H2 gas, repeat until you have a cloudy mixture. This is neutralizing HCl in the salt. Fillt he clear bottle with the solution in and put a lid over it for approx 8 minutes, let the mixture settle.

Remove the top layer and have a bottle with water and add 5 drops of Muriatic acid, shake well for 5 minutes and wait for it to settle. Get rid of the ether, evaporate it on a solution of a meatloaf dish on a low heating. Be careful since there may be little splashing. 

Mix the red phosphorus and iodine to make hydroionic acid, carefully mix them together in a cold room condition, this is to make sure no unwanted pesky reactions to happen. Fill a 1000ml flask with 150g of ependrine, add the mixture from the previous step, attach a condenser to the flask & boil it for a day, add an equal amount of water to dilute it

Filter the red phosphorus with filters until the solution turns into a yellow tint, meaning the phosphorus is gone. Add lye to the solution, it will bring out the methamphetamine in a liquid form, a liquid base on top. Add a few hundreds of mils of toluene. The color should be yellow, bubble dry the HCl through extract and now you have made your methamphetamine  

What can the muriatic acid be replaced with?


----------

